# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  فیلم آموزش برنامه نویسی IOS به زبان فارسی

## golshanit

سلام
 دوستان قسمت اول آموزش برنامه نویسی IOS به زبان فارسی رو توی قسمت پادکست صوتی و تصویری گذاشتم اگر خواستین می تونین دانلود کنین و ازش استفاده کنین
البته این قسمت هنوز مقدمات کار هست و قسمت های بعدی رو هم توی همون تاپیک پادکست صوتی و تصویری قرار خواهم داد
موفق باشین

برای رفتن به تاپیک و دانلود ویدئوی آموزش برنامه نویسی ios به زبان فارسی اینجا کلیک کنین و نظراتتون رو بگین که مایه ی دلگرمی ماست

----------

